# Longer Stem, what will it do?



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

If I were to add a longer stem to my bike what would it do for me? My fitter says that he thinks I could use a longer stem to get me into a better position. We're going to play around with a few next time I'm in the shop.

Also, how would you solve numbing hands? During longer rides my hands tend to get that tingling sensation. I have to take my hand off the bar and put it behind my back or hold it up to my chest to get it to go away. Is this just something that goes along with the territory or is there a fix?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Numb hands can be helped by several things which one or ones helps the most will depend on the primary cause of your numbness. In no particular order:

-improving position, many adjustments may help with this probably to numerous to cover here
-swapping hand positions more often
-using both hands to reach for bottles etc vice leaving one hand on the bar all the time, or riding with no hands at times, though this is illegal in some states
-improved cushioning via extra bar tape, pads, lower tire pressure via larger tires etc.
-improved core strength, the stronger your core the more those muscles can help support your upper body vice your hands/arms holding up your upper body


----------

